# Christmas Gift



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I told my sister I wanted a electric Blackstone for Christmas... She said everywhere local she looked they were oos 😭

So she got me this bad boy.. Blackstone step aside.. Can't wait turn out some vittles


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

lol...so close


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

My mom used to have that same one but green. Its no blackstone for sure, but damn she made some good fried chicken out of that bad boy!


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Never leaves the camper.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I've got one at the house on Drummond


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Thats perfect for bacon and eggs! Should be able to do some smash burgers on there too maybe one at a time lol but the lid would be good for steaming the cheese 😉... quesadillas, reuben sandwhiches..mmmm mmmm

I love cooking on flat tops, Im looking into an attachment for my gas stove if anyone knows of any that work well...Im thinking something thick 3/4" stainless steel, maybe have my bro weld me one up...


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

stickman1978 said:


> View attachment 804600
> 
> 
> Never leaves the camper.


Ohh baby you got the professional series, its even got a steam vent! High roller! lol


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

stickman1978 said:


> View attachment 804600
> 
> 
> Never leaves the camper.


I have one just like it. Wife and I bought it at Tepe’s in Saginaw.

Sunce better than 70% of the guys on this site will not even have a clue what a Tepe’s store even looked like, it should give you a clue how old the thing is. Actually used it quite a bit at one time.


----------



## Islander26 (Feb 23, 2004)

jatc said:


> I have one just like it. Wife and I bought it at Tepe’s in Saginaw.
> 
> Sunce better than 70% of the guys on this site will not even have a clue what a Tepe’s store even looked like, it should give you a clue how old the thing is. Actually used it quite a bit at one time.



Is that like a Woopee Bowl?


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dang. Now I want one of those. Badass


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

sparky18181 said:


> Dang. Now I want one of those. Badass


You can cook breakfast, lunch and dinner in them. Don't know about dessert. Maybe there is an expert among us.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I’ve got a few of those. I couldn’t even guess at the amount of hash browns that they turned out over the years. That’s all these have ever been used for. Cooking large amounts of hash browns to free up the stove top for bacon, sausage and eggs.


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

I still use one! lmao 🤣


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Fish of all kinds, fried chicken, pot roast, pancakes, eggs-bacon-sausage, pretty versatile until the power goes out.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

I fry fish in mine.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Gosh, I've had and used one of those forever.... Great for fish. Lots of things really. High sides, low spatter, even heat. They are actually pretty useful.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

I've got one and it's all my buddy uses when he fries fish.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I told my sister I wanted a electric Blackstone for Christmas... She said everywhere local she looked they were oos 😭
> 
> So she got me this bad boy.. Blackstone step aside.. Can't wait turn out some vittles
> 
> View attachment 804589


We had one of those while I was growing up and it was used for almost every day. I think I have a green one from my fathers house packed away.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Petronius said:


> We had one of those while I was growing up and it was used for almost every day. I think I have a green one from my fathers house packed away.


After posting this here and a few cooking sites as a joke, reading the responses I want one 🤣 Thing would be great for Chinese big deep sides..

Mom.used hers alot... Then.she bought a bigger oval one she used alot too...


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> After posting this here and a few cooking sites as a joke, reading the responses I want one 🤣 Thing would be great for Chinese big deep sides..
> 
> Mom.used hers alot... Then.she bought a bigger oval one she used alot too...


The nice thing about them is they can be used to warm food up like beef stew or chili. You fry a burger, steak, or use it for a stir fry.


----------

